# ABT question



## rdknb (Mar 5, 2010)

I am going to be makeing ABT's tonight for smoking tomorrow.  I read the sticky and it said to use barley cooked bacon, is that really needed?  Thanks in advance


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 5, 2010)

No.. I just use thin bacon and it comes out crispy everytime.. You can also put it under the broiler at the end to crisp it up.Happy smokes


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 6, 2010)

I use the cheapest thinest bacon I can find for ABT's and I don't cook it at all before going into the smoker


----------



## rdknb (Mar 6, 2010)

Yep I used the cheapest bacon I soul too. I have them all ready to go smoke tomorrow


----------



## miamirick (Mar 6, 2010)

dont forget to sprinkle some rub on em tonight so it soaks in all night!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 6, 2010)

What Jerry said works for me, simple and effective.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmm forgot to put on the rub whule they are resting, So got up and did it, put some on the fattie I made too


----------



## miamirick (Mar 6, 2010)

thats the way, the more rub the better the finished product!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm with mike and Jerry on this one. I use the thinnest cheapest bacon on all my Abt's for you would taste it very much for the japs are overpowering and then the stuffing helps out to.


----------



## pignit (Mar 6, 2010)

I like my bacon really crisp on anything I put it on so I usually end up slammin whatever I wrap in bacon under the broiler on high for just a few minutes. Works great and does it quick enough that it doesn't effect whatever I've smoked.


----------



## buttsmoker (Mar 6, 2010)

cheap bacon, no precook.


----------

